
Computational Complexity of Air Travel Planning - atarashi
http://www.demarcken.org/carl/papers/ITA-software-travel-complexity/ITA-software-travel-complexity.html
======
patio11
Oof.

I had a brainbuster of a time earlier this year when I had to enumerate all
possible valid schedules at a university... and this makes it look like an
absolute cakewalk.

------
schammy
I'd be interested in reading this if it was easier to read. It's like one of
those blogs where they're like "TOP 100 THINGIES!!!" and it's 100 pages, each
page with 1 thingy. Thanks, but no thanks.

~~~
Retric
Click on the: "Download presentation in PDF format" link on the landing page
([http://www.demarcken.org/carl/papers/ITA-software-travel-
com...](http://www.demarcken.org/carl/papers/ITA-software-travel-
complexity/ITA-software-travel-complexity.pdf))

------
rw
_Very_ general; not much information. Should be useful to beginning
undergrads.

~~~
trezor
It's about the complexity of the problem, not the implementation.

At least I found it interesting. I had no idea it would be this much work to
get these seemingly basic routes worked out.

~~~
rw
The ticket-price-routing problem is not new, even if it is interesting. There
was an article on HN a few months ago, IIRC, talking about how ITA uses tens
of thousands of lines of Common Lisp, with hand-tuned assembly, to get their
optimization queries to finish within their tight space (given the huge set of
possible combinations) and time bounds.

My point was that the presentation's slides are _very_ cursory in their
treatment.

